# New to Bowfishing- General Advise



## ashirasantos (Jul 15, 2017)

I have a 24ft SeaArk and a friend told me i should turn it into a bowfishing boat. I have always bass fished, but he said bowfishing is like heroin compared to rod and reel fishing. Is my boat to big? Most bowfishing boats I have seen are under 20ft... Also what would a good archery deck set up cost me? Sorry to ask such simple questions, but I am a complete rookie right now.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Put up a picture....

Go bowfishing and take notes on how their rig is setup. Ask them what they would change or do differently if they were starting with a rig like yours.

Find a good aluminum fab shop. Find some pics on the web of what interests you and the aluminum shop can give you some idea of pricing.


----------



## ashirasantos (Jul 15, 2017)

*This is the same boat, but I did not have a good picture of mine...*


----------



## ashirasantos (Jul 15, 2017)

Sorry, the picture didn't work the first time but hopefully this one does.

http://images.boats.com/resize/1/86/82/6068682_20170112143820205_1_LARGE.jpg?w=600&h=600


----------



## 2506 (Oct 15, 2010)

I am very prudent with my money, but not cheap. After much research, I used 4000 lumen 120VDC, cool light (tried warm on Lake Travis, cool penetrate much deepr, at least when the water is clear. LED flood lights, off the net, $39.00 each plus shipping ($200 at Bass Pro for 12VDC). PVC conduit and fittings, T's and LB's, LR's tie wrapped to stiles on my Boatright (minimal$$$). Honda 2000 watt generator (overkill, but just $200 less than the 800W version) runs all night and keeps my 2 trolling batteries charged. Gen whgs 49#. My 2 trolling motor batts are North of 60#. And it will keep running.................................................................................................................


----------



## Beaux (Oct 11, 2012)

I'll be happy to take you out for a night of bow fishing


----------



## Beaux (Oct 11, 2012)

2506 said:


> I am very prudent with my money, but not cheap. After much research, I used 4000 lumen 120VDC, cool light (tried warm on Lake Travis, cool penetrate much deepr, at least when the water is clear. LED flood lights, off the net, $39.00 each plus shipping ($200 at Bass Pro for 12VDC). PVC conduit and fittings, T's and LB's, LR's tie wrapped to stiles on my Boatright (minimal$$$). Honda 2000 watt generator (overkill, but just $200 less than the 800W version) runs all night and keeps my 2 trolling batteries charged. Gen whgs 49#. My 2 trolling motor batts are North of 60#. And it will keep running.................................................................................................................


Charlie is this you?


----------



## 2506 (Oct 15, 2010)

"Charlie is this you?" Yep.


----------



## Beaux (Oct 11, 2012)

2506 said:


> "Charlie is this you?" Yep.


Sounded like you lol --Andy


----------



## GigUm (Jun 20, 2018)

If you are new to bowfishing, this article will cover everything you need to know about bowfishing. What's needed, how to aim, how to find good bowfishing spots, how to set up your bowfishing boat / deck, etc. Very well written. I see this is an old post but I am sure the next person like me who sees it will appreciate the information. Article on Bowfishing


----------



## stoneman2 (6 mo ago)

the good thing about bowfishing is , its fun no matter how you do it. Just get started , it is not a sport that you need to spend alot of money in. just get out there.


----------



## halenajuli (Dec 18, 2021)

Have any of you guys ever fished off of a mini pontoon boat (10-12')?
I have lots of experience and access to all of the materials and equipment to build an aluminum pontoon. I have been thinking about starting a winter project building one.
I need some feedback from experienced guys that have bow fished from flat bottoms and pontoons both and what would be the disadvantages of a pontoon? I know that the larger ones can be hard to control in the wind but having a simple design that is already raised off of the water with lots of room to walk around on looks good to me, especially if I can build it cheaper than buying another type of starter boat.


----------

